# Hillbilly Herf 2007



## Kayak_Rat

HILLBILLY HERF 2007

It's about time to start planning this little shindig. 

Tentative dates are the weekend of October 19-21. I say tentative because I want to see how this meshes with everyones schedule. This date gives us a week between our herf and the LOLH. It also gives the members looking to make the trip, over a month to prepare schedules and book stuff. Any other thoughts on this???

Looking forward to it this year. We have a great group meeting regularly and hopefully can get some of the Texas, OK, Mo, and any other BOTL who want to join.

We will be meeting at Coolwater Cafe in Fayeteville, Ar. Feel free to pm me with any questions or ideas.


----------



## LeafHog

*yeehaw**!*


----------



## designwise1

Is that bitch wearing my fez again?


----------



## Cubatobaco

LeafHog said:


> *yeehaw**!*


:r :r :r


----------



## broozer

wish i could, but i know for a fact i have shows that weekend.

bruce


----------



## Razorback

LeafHog said:


> *yeehaw**!*


How'd you get that picture out of Jim's secret stash?


----------



## croatan

broozer said:


> wish i could, but i know for a fact i have shows that weekend.
> 
> bruce


Bad weekend for me, too, Zach.


----------



## LeafHog

broozer said:


> wish i could, but i know for a fact i have shows that weekend.
> 
> bruce





croatan said:


> Bad weekend for me, too, Zach.


Let us know what will work for you guys. We're easy like sheep on rohypnol. :tu


----------



## boonedoggle

dang, If I was still stationed in Arkansas, I would be there!


----------



## Kayak_Rat

croatan said:


> Bad weekend for me, too, Zach.


I dont remember inviting you.....

:tu


----------



## croatan

LeafHog said:


> Let us know what will work for you guys. We're easy like sheep on rohypnol. :tu


:r

Ok, I'll get with Bruce and see if we can come up with a weekend. :ss


----------



## drrgill

*Are we bringing our own farm animals this time??? Let me know on a final date

Later

Drrgill*


----------



## ssutton219

Would love to make another trip out but that weekend probably not be a clear weekend for me either....now not that it should be changed for me....but let me know when it is planned for sure and I will see what I can do!!!



Shawn


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Looks like we are going to get together this weekend (Sept. 1) if anyone is interested. We will try to iron out a date and any other issues. Hope to see you regulars.......or irregualrs there.


----------



## dayplanner

Keep me posted on the dates and times of this event!


----------



## Razorback

Kayak_Rat said:


> Looks like we are going to get together this weekend (Sept. 1) if anyone is interested. We will try to iron out a date and any other issues. Hope to see you regulars.......or irregualrs there.


Looks like I'll be a no-show... going to the game that day!! GO HOGS!!

Nick


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Razorback said:


> Looks like I'll be a no-show... going to the game that day!! GO HOGS!!
> 
> Nick


Enjoy the game man. We will be cheering our boys on from CW. If we see you on the TV.....we will disavow any knowledge of you. Enjoy man.


----------



## galaga

LeafHog said:


> Let us know what will work for you guys. We're easy like sheep on rohypnol. :tu


If you would satisfy your sheep, instead of just abusing them, you wouldn't need to use rohypnol........:tu


----------



## LeafHog

galaga said:


> If you would satisfy your sheep...


If only...................


----------



## galaga

LeafHog said:


> If only...................


All I can say is for youse guys to have fun, enjoy yourselves, and either behave or stay out of Missouri.

_Naked Man Does Hula, Steals Beer at Store

Aug 30, 6: 24 AM (ET)

DE SOTO, Mo. (AP) - The naked truth: Three eastern Missouri men were willing to go to extreme lengths to get some beer.

That's the accusation after an incident in the early hours of August 18th at Fish's Quick Stop in De Soto. Store clerk Vicky Gaines says a masked man walked in and began doing the hula dance.

Police say the plan was for the naked dancer to create a distraction while another man took a case of beer from the store. It didn't work.

Gaines called police. As the naked man and his accomplice joined a third man in a car, a customer got their license plate number. All three were caught a few days later.

The men, ages 19 to 23, face charges of shoplifting and indecent exposure.

---

Information from: KMOV-TV, http://www.kmov.com _


----------



## Kayak_Rat

galaga said:


> All I can say is for youse guys to have fun, enjoy yourselves, and either behave or stay out of Missouri.
> 
> _Naked Man Does Hula, Steals Beer at Store_
> 
> _Aug 30, 6: 24 AM (ET)_
> 
> _DE SOTO, Mo. (AP) - The naked truth: Three eastern Missouri men were willing to go to extreme lengths to get some beer._
> 
> _That's the accusation after an incident in the early hours of August 18th at Fish's Quick Stop in De Soto. Store clerk Vicky Gaines says a masked man walked in and began doing the hula dance._
> 
> _Police say the plan was for the naked dancer to create a distraction while another man took a case of beer from the store. It didn't work._
> 
> _Gaines called police. As the naked man and his accomplice joined a third man in a car, a customer got their license plate number. All three were caught a few days later._
> 
> _The men, ages 19 to 23, face charges of shoplifting and indecent exposure._
> 
> _---_
> 
> _Information from: KMOV-TV, http://www.kmov.com _


Easy for you to say...ever seen Josh hula???


----------



## designwise1

It seems that pneumonia is going to keep me away from this weekend's sheep shagging shenanigans.
I'll make it back over there soon, though. :mn


----------



## jbo

designwise1 said:


> It seems that pneumonia is going to keep me away from this weekend's sheep shagging shenanigans.
> I'll make it back over there soon, though. :mn


Sorry to hear about that. Get better soon.


----------



## designwise1

Well?????
Don't keep us in suspense! How was the herf? How were the sheep? What did you think of the game? and most importantly... how was the beer? :w


----------



## ssutton219

Well if it was anything like a month ago they are just leaving!!!!



Come on guys...share the details!!!!




Shawn


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Wonderful evening. Couldnt get the radio to work in the cigar room, so we had football on the TV with no sound so we could here the game. :tu Jim, Josh, Josh's Dad as well as myself were in attendence. We were ditched by Nick(Razorback) because of something to have to do with seeing the game live. What a wanker!! Dinner was good as always, as were the cigars. It was a rather late night.

As for the Hogs......How in the hell did we let Troy St. even score??? Arent they a highschool team?


----------



## schweiger_schmoke

(Dumb Question)

So this is not Fayette, KY?


----------



## Kayak_Rat

schweiger_schmoke said:


> (Dumb Question)
> 
> So this is not Fayette, KY?


Sorry brother.....Fayetteville, Arkansas.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

*Ok Fellas......*

Here are some ideas for the weekend to host this thing. Currently we are looking at November 2-4 or 9-10. How do these weekends look for everyone? Tried to plan far enough ahead fro scheduling. The weather should be great, just starting to get cool. Input is appreciated.

:tu:tu


----------



## croatan

Kayak_Rat said:


> *Ok Fellas......*
> 
> Here are some ideas for the weekend to host this thing. Currently we are looking at November 2-4 or 9-10. How do these weekends look for everyone? Tried to plan far enough ahead fro scheduling. The weather should be great, just starting to get cool. Input is appreciated.
> 
> :tu:tu


Those _should _work for me. Ricky, Bruce, Tony, anyone want to carpool?


----------



## opus

Kayak_Rat said:


> *Ok Fellas......*
> 
> Here are some ideas for the weekend to host this thing. Currently we are looking at November 2-4 or 9-10. How do these weekends look for everyone? Tried to plan far enough ahead fro scheduling. The weather should be great, just starting to get cool. Input is appreciated.
> 
> :tu:tu


Isn't the 10th opening day for Deer season?


----------



## Kayak_Rat

opusxox said:


> Isn't the 10th opening day for Deer season?


Deer season is a year round deal here....seasons are for out-of-staters. :tu

Novmber 10-18 is for moden gun......does that mean you will be attending Skip?


----------



## opus

Would be a nice combo trip if I can swing it. If I can't make it I will be there in spirit at least. Don't forget to use protection when mounting those does.


----------



## IHT

i don't know, it depends on if i have this job or not.

i WILL be in arkansas, somewhere, the last half of Oct (if i still work here).
i don't know where, but i can find out.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

IHT said:


> i don't know, it depends on if i have this job or not.
> 
> i WILL be in arkansas, somewhere, the last half of Oct (if i still work here).
> i don't know where, but i can find out.


Would be good to smoke a bowl with you Greg. Just let us know when you will be down.


----------



## dayplanner

I see what I can swing. I'd love to stop in.


----------



## jbo

Kayak_Rat said:


> Wonderful evening. Couldnt get the radio to work in the cigar room, so we had football on the TV with no sound so we could here the game. :tu Jim, Josh, Josh's Dad as well as myself were in attendence. We were ditched by Nick(Razorback) because of something to have to do with seeing the game live. What a wanker!! Dinner was good as always, as were the cigars. It was a rather late night.
> 
> As for the Hogs......How in the hell did we let Troy St. even score??? Arent they a highschool team?


It was a great evening. It was nice of you guys to watch the Illini game with me and not make fun of me for crying.  The cigars were great and the atmosphere is what I've come to expect from the good Hillbillies.

It was all great except for forgetting to pay for my coffee when I was 18 miles away.


----------



## jbo

Either of those times SHOULD work for me...as long as it's on Saturday.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

jbo said:


> It was a great evening. It was nice of you guys to watch the Illini game with me and not make fun of me for crying.  The cigars were great and the atmosphere is what I've come to expect from the good Hillbillies.
> 
> *It was all great except for forgetting to pay for my coffee when I was 18 miles away.*


This tells you the kind of BOTL we have here. Jim leaves and returns 30 minutes later to pay for a 1.50 cup of coffee. No one would have even known. As always Jim, we enjoy the hell out of having you join us.


----------



## ssutton219

Nov. 10 looks like the best bet for me and part of "_THE FAMILY"_

Will let you know when I know...lol

Shawn


----------



## broozer

i'm not sure what's up with my work schedule those weekends just yet. i will find out asap though. and yes james, a car pool sounds like a great idea. 

bruce


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Bump for the herf!!

Also are we getting together this weekend for the Ark/Ala game? I think I am free.


----------



## jbo

Kayak_Rat said:


> Bump for the herf!!
> 
> Also are we getting together this weekend for the Ark/Ala game? I think I am free.


Let me know...it's the least I can do after you guys rooting so hard for the Illini with me.


----------



## Razorback

I'll be there.


----------



## ssutton219

So have we settled on a date???? In Nov.????





2-4???
9-10???


Inquiring minds would like to know...LOL:chk:chk



Shawn


----------



## Kayak_Rat

ssutton219 said:


> So have we settled on a date???? In Nov.????
> 
> 2-4???
> 9-10???
> 
> Inquiring minds would like to know...LOL:chk:chk
> 
> Shawn


We are still trying to pound out a for sure date. Both Josh and I have been super busy and havent been able to contact the rest of the crew.......you know shawn, if you moved fdown here, it wouldnt be an issue. :tu


----------



## ssutton219

Well I need to win the Lotto or my ex starts paying Child Support..and my odds are about even for either of those...LOL...No rush on my behalf if it ends up the 10th we will 90% be there and if its not well we will be in spirit!!



Shawn


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Your in luck Shawny......

THE DATE FOR HILLBILLY HERF 07 IS

NOVEMBER 9-11, 2007


----------



## ssutton219

WOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOO


Looks like I will be making another trip to invade...so I need to wear the Orange of Tenn. Right?????




LOL..JUST KIDDING!!!



Shawn


----------



## Razorback

Kentucky game Herf??



Nick


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Razorback said:


> Kentucky game Herf??
> 
> Nick


I could prolly go for that. Herf Saturday and hunt Sunday.


----------



## 12stones

Not gonna make it, Zack. Timing and cash just won't allow it this year. Sorry, bro.


----------



## jbo

Kayak_Rat said:


> I could prolly go for that. Herf Saturday and hunt Sunday.


What time?


----------



## Kayak_Rat

12stones said:


> Not gonna make it, Zack. Timing and cash just won't allow it this year. Sorry, bro.


Really sorry to hear that Rick. If anything changes, let me know.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

jbo said:


> What time?


I figure 4:00 on Saturday and day break on sunday. I could use some help from the guy upstairs while hunting. :tu

Edit: Someone better pm Leafhag and see if he is coming. I think he has me on ignore.


----------



## jbo

Kayak_Rat said:


> I figure 4:00 on Saturday and day break on sunday. I could use some help from the guy upstairs while hunting. :tu


Thanks...don't know if I can make it, but I'll try. I take it that we will meet at CW's? BTW, I'm not sure I would count on that upstairs help with it being on Sunday and all.


----------



## Razorback

Are still game for tomorrow? If so, I'll see ya'll there! 


Nick


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Razorback said:


> Are still game for tomorrow? If so, I'll see ya'll there!
> 
> Nick


Nicko, I have been recruited for a wedding on saturday, so I am no go. You are more than welcome to come up here tonight or Sunday for a smoke or two. just give me a shout.

PS: I lost your number some how, give me a shout anyway so I can save it again.


----------



## Razorback

Kayak_Rat said:


> Nicko, I have been recruited for a wedding on saturday, so I am no go. You are more than welcome to come up here tonight or Sunday for a smoke or two. just give me a shout.
> 
> PS: I lost your number some how, give me a shout anyway so I can save it again.


Bastid! All these damn people getting married!

I may holler at you on Sunday, if not I'll at least hit you with a text so you'll have my number.

Nick


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Bump to keep interest growing. Should be a good time. Ark is playing in LR, so there will be plenty of open hotel rooms. Any questions or comments, feel free to contact Leafhog or I.


----------



## IHT

Kayak_Rat said:


> Your in luck Shawny......
> 
> THE DATE FOR HILLBILLY HERF 07 IS
> 
> NOVEMBER 9-11, 2007


i'll start prepping my wife to see if i can make it. the issue is my son, as my wife works weekend nights. i don't know if dragging him down there would be wise.

i really WANT to be there, gotta meet a lot of you guys.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

IHT said:


> i'll start prepping my wife to see if i can make it. the issue is my son, as my wife works weekend nights. i don't know if dragging him down there would be wise.
> 
> i really WANT to be there, gotta meet a lot of you guys.


Greg, if there is ANYTHING Josh or I can do to help, let us know. It would be awesome to get you down our way.


----------



## ssutton219

I am not too fra from you IHT in Wichita (fron reading your in the KC area) and I am planning on going if there is anything I can do let me know!! If my wife decides not to go I am thinking bout a Kansas/Oklahom carpool.....





Shawn


----------



## designwise1

Hope you can make it, Greg.


----------



## RaiderinKS

I will be there.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Anyone up for getting together this weekend?? I will be out of town next weekend, and then we have the big herf comng up......



The more the marrier Raider.


----------



## Razorback

I won't be able to herf this weekend, I flee Fayetteville during BBBBQ. 100,000 motorcycles are just too damn loud for me.


Nick


----------



## designwise1

I may be able to make it. I'm needing to make another trip to The Home Brewery, too. Gotta move to Fayetteville...


----------



## fireman43

Kayak_Rat said:


> THE DATE FOR HILLBILLY HERF 07 IS
> 
> NOVEMBER 9-11, 2007


I'll probably be up there before this, but who knows at this point since it's still up in the air as far as my schedule. It would be great though!


----------



## JHawk

I MIGHT be able to make it down for this. I have had preliminary talks with the wife. She is out of town that weekend, so if things work out and I can car pool, then I will be there.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

JHawk said:


> I MIGHT be able to make it down for this. I have had preliminary talks with the wife. She is out of town that weekend, so if things work out and I can car pool, then I will be there.


Hey there Stranger. It's been a while since our last herf. There are at least one or two coming down from KC. I think SSutton and Raider are in the area. Would be great to have you down.


----------



## jbo

So...are we getting together this weekend? It will be like coming up on game day...but I'm willing.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

jbo said:


> So...are we getting together this weekend? It will be like coming up on game day...but I'm willing.


I think BBBQ, like Razor said, would kinda ruin the mood. We might go ahead and call it off. I really dont feel like fighting the traffic, police, boozers, etc. I also dont want to have to bust Jim out of the hooskow for not paying for his coffee.


----------



## ttours

Finally found the link. Will put it on the calendar and spend the next four weekends paying homage to the spouse. With gun season opening the weekend before there appears to be an opening in the clouds.

thanks

tt:cb


----------



## Kayak_Rat

ttours said:


> Finally found the link. Will put it on the calendar and spend the next four weekends paying homage to the spouse. With gun season opening the weekend before there appears to be an opening in the clouds.
> 
> thanks
> 
> tt:cb


Good to see you found it Trudy.....but no Texas colors. :tu


----------



## jbo

Kayak_Rat said:


> I think BBBQ, like Razor said, would kinda ruin the mood. We might go ahead and call it off. I really dont feel like fighting the traffic, police, boozers, etc. I also dont want to have to bust Jim out of the hooskow for not paying for his coffee.


Yeah, and the way I drink coffee, it's not petty larceny.


----------



## ttours

Kayak_Rat said:


> Good to see you found it Trudy.....but no Texas colors. :tu


What do you mean, I am an honorary Indian and I always wear scarlet and black when in the great state of Arkansas.:tu

tt:cb


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Bump for all you KC bretheren wanting to come down. :tu


----------



## dayplanner

It's looking more and more like me and another BOTL might be coming down from Springfield on Saturday. I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Looks like we are going to have a great crew showing up. Texas, Kansas, Mo, and Ok. Here is a listing of some of the hotels in Fayetteville.
Hotels

I know for sure a few guys will be staying at the Embassy Suites of Northwest Arkansas as well. This is located in Rogers, which is about 20 minutes North of Fayetteville.

If you guys have any questions feel free to pm me. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## ssutton219

I am not 100% sure when I will be there but since I do work for the Hilton Company I get discounted rates @ all Hilton Family hotels....Let me know who all needs/planning a room and I will see if I can get a group of discounted rooms....




Shawn


----------



## rx2010

man I would love to make this trip, but I don't know how I would hide it from my southern baptist in laws (all of whom live in Centerton)

I actually graduated from John Brown U in 06, Fayetteville is a fun place


----------



## ssutton219

Updated Info

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1210140#post1210140


----------



## jbo

rx2010 said:


> man I would love to make this trip, but I don't know how I would hide it from my southern baptist in laws (all of whom live in Centerton)
> 
> I actually graduated from John Brown U in 06, Fayetteville is a fun place


lol...

I'm a minister who has been hiding my herfing for a while. Come on down and we'll hide out together.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

rx2010 said:


> man I would love to make this trip, but I don't know how I would hide it from my southern baptist in laws (all of whom live in Centerton)
> 
> I actually graduated from John Brown U in 06, Fayetteville is a fun place


I work about 10 minutes from Centerton. If you would like, I can swing by and tell them you will for sure not be in town that weekend. :tu


----------



## jbo

Kayak_Rat said:


> I work about 10 minutes from Centerton. If you would like, I can swing by and tell them you will for sure not be in town that weekend. :tu


Nah, better yet, swing by and tell the preacher that he most definitely will be here that weekend and he will be answering the altar call on Sunday morning. Bet that will put a smile on his face.


----------



## rx2010

I know too many people in NWA to ever herf in public there... oh well

wish you guys the best


----------



## rx2010

Kayak_Rat said:


> I work about 10 minutes from Centerton. If you would like, I can swing by and tell them you will for sure not be in town that weekend. :tu


that's just crazy enough to work....

yeah... :r


----------



## broozer

i still don't know about gigging that weekend. i'm still keeping this in mind. i'm sure i can drag croatan's ass up there with me too.

bruce


----------



## croatan

broozer said:


> i still don't know about gigging that weekend. i'm still keeping this in mind. i'm sure i can drag croatan's ass up there with me too.
> 
> bruce


Hell yeah. The two of us and Trudy can have a mobile herf on the way up :cb


----------



## designwise1

Sheesh. We don't smell THAT bad. I'm thinking you guys just don't want to be seen in public with Kayak Rat. What if we make him leave his sheep at home?

Hey, Jim. Looks like the Goblins are gonna be in Alma on the 19th. How are the Airedales doing this year?


----------



## ttours

croatan said:


> Hell yeah. The two of us and Trudy can have a mobile herf on the way up :cb


:tpd: It is like he can read my mind

tt:cb


----------



## ttours

designwise1 said:


> Sheesh. We don't smell THAT bad. I'm thinking you guys just don't want to be seen in public with Kayak Rat. What if we make him leave his sheep at home?
> 
> Hey wait just a minute, I never knew we could bring dates!!!:tu
> 
> tt:cb


----------



## Kayak_Rat

ttours said:


> designwise1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh. We don't smell THAT bad. I'm thinking you guys just don't want to be seen in public with Kayak Rat. What if we make him leave his sheep at home?
> 
> Hey wait just a minute, I never knew we could bring dates!!!:tu
> 
> tt:cb
> 
> 
> 
> I brought in Emu's last year.....try to get something exotic.
> 
> Maybe meercats this year.
Click to expand...


----------



## fireman43

Kayak_Rat said:


> ttours said:
> 
> 
> 
> I brought in Emu's last year.....try to get something exotic.
> 
> Maybe meercats this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Zack...Go all out and pick up a few elephants or camels this year. If you're gonna go....Go BIG!:tu
Click to expand...


----------



## jbo

designwise1 said:


> Sheesh. We don't smell THAT bad. I'm thinking you guys just don't want to be seen in public with Kayak Rat. What if we make him leave his sheep at home?
> 
> Hey, Jim. Looks like the Goblins are gonna be in Alma on the 19th. How are the Airedales doing this year?


We are sucking...but sucked less the last two weeks...but we played Morrilton and Greenbriar. We're still getting used to a new offense and it's slow going. I'm afraid that Harrison is going to hand us our heads, so think nice thoughts at our funerals.


----------



## dayplanner

I'm still planning on coming down for the Sat. events. I will be bringing another BOTL more than likely. What time will you all be at Coolwater Cafe on Sat. night?


----------



## Kayak_Rat

volum said:


> I'm still planning on coming down for the Sat. events. I will be bringing another BOTL more than likely. What time will you all be at Coolwater Cafe on Sat. night?


We are looking at "renting" Coolwater so we can start in the early afternoon. This seems to work best for those who are not staying the night. We will know about it pretty soon.......may as well just plan onspending the whole day here :tu


----------



## Kayak_Rat

fireman43 said:


> Kayak_Rat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Zack...Go all out and pick up a few elephants or camels this year. If you're gonna go....Go BIG!:tu
> 
> 
> 
> Only if your yankee arse promises to attend.......p
Click to expand...


----------



## fireman43

Kayak_Rat said:


> fireman43 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only if your yankee arse promises to attend.......p
> 
> 
> 
> Yankee, hell!:r Save me a sheep just in case I can make it.:tu
Click to expand...


----------



## IHT

still softening up the wife for this. i think she even put it down in her palm pilot... i might have to put out on our anniversary.


----------



## LeafHog

IHT said:


> still softening up the wife for this. i think she even put it down in her palm pilot... i might have to put out on our anniversary.


whatever it takes, greg. sometimes you just have to man up. :tu


----------



## MyMonkey

Sounds promising. Wish I had seen this earlier.


----------



## jbo

IHT said:


> still softening up the wife for this. i think she even put it down in her palm pilot... i might have to put out on our anniversary.


I think that's a given!


----------



## CaddoMoney

Sounds like a good time - count me in. If there's anything that I can help with let me know. It'll be my first Herf, so I'm pretty much clueless with what I could help with but I'm more than happy to help if needed.


----------



## ComicBookFreak

I hear this is gonna be the theme for the Hillbilly Herf, Kayak. 

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=3850106

:r

CBF:w


----------



## designwise1

"Quiet, gals. I think the shepherd's coming."

:r


----------



## Kayak_Rat

designwise1 said:


> "Quiet, gals. I think the shepherd's coming."
> 
> :r


:tpd: That has to be the funniest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Linder

Just for clarification, Hillbilly Herf 2007 is still scheduled for the weekend of November 9th - 11th?


----------



## Drew

Does Cool Water card?


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Drew said:


> Does Cool Water card?


Are you an AARP member?


----------



## Linder

Okay, I clarified.

I will be travelling and unavailable November 9th - 15th.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Linder said:


> Okay, I clarified.
> 
> I will be travelling and unavailable November 9th - 15th.


I dont think you really exist.....you just come around to tease us.


----------



## ttours

Kayak_Rat said:


> I dont think you really exist.....you just come around to tease us.


So you think he is an imaginary sheep?:r

Sorry man everyone else does it I could not resist.

tt:cb


----------



## Drew

Kayak_Rat said:


> Are you an AARP member?


Hah. I'm 20. :ss


----------



## designwise1

They tried to card the sheep... ONCE.










google carding wool if you didn't get that.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Bump to start prepairing. Got the petting zoo lined up.


----------



## LeafHog

Lets try to get an attendees list so Zack and I will know how many vaccination kits to have on hand. I started a list - add yourself if you're not already on there!

*
2007 Hillbilly Herf*

kayak_rat
LeafHog
jbo
designwise1
Razorback
fireman43?
CaddoMoney
ttours
croatan
broozer
volum
IHT?
ssutton219
RaiderinKS
drrgill?


----------



## dayplanner

LeafHog said:


> Lets try to get an attendees list so Zack and I will know how many vaccination kits to have on hand. I started a list - add yourself if you're not already on there!
> 
> *
> 2007 Hillbilly Herf*
> 
> kayak_rat
> LeafHog
> jbo
> designwise1
> Razorback
> fireman43?
> CaddoMoney
> ttours
> croatan
> broozer
> volum
> OldCode
> DodgeGuy
> IHT?
> ssutton219
> RaiderinKS


These two will be coming down with me.


----------



## IHT

broozer and croatan?? 
hmmm... i may have to rethink this. :r

guys, i'm still trying... she's even giving me grief, silently, over going to a KC herf this weekend for 5-6 hours. 
damnit, i wanna get down there though.

btw - lodging availability??


----------



## Kayak_Rat

IHT said:


> broozer and croatan??
> hmmm... i may have to rethink this. :r
> 
> guys, i'm still trying... she's even giving me grief, silently, over going to a KC herf this weekend for 5-6 hours.
> damnit, i wanna get down there though.
> 
> *btw - lodging availability??*


Most of the major hotels are avaliable. Shawn also posted about a "group buy" on rooms. He gets a discount for working for one.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=109756


----------



## Drew

So does Cool Water card or not?


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Drew said:


> So does Cool Water card or not?


I think so. I am pretty sure they carded Joel last year.


----------



## dayplanner

I'm sure I'll get carded...I always get carded.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

volum said:


> I'm sure I'll get carded...I always get carded.


Leafhog is partial to fair skinned boys. Do you have a lumberjack sirt and hat you could wear?


----------



## dayplanner

Kayak_Rat said:


> Leafhog is partial to fair skinned boys. Do you have a lumberjack sirt and hat you could wear?


:r Hey what was the name of that cigar shop in Fayetteville? Do they have a website?


----------



## Kayak_Rat

volum said:


> :r Hey what was the name of that cigar shop in Fayetteville? Do they have a website?


The Tobacco Shop www.cigarleaf.com


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Here is a link to some hotels close to Coolwater. Also check with Shawn on what he can swing.

 Hotels


----------



## dayplanner

It sounds like alot of pipe action will be going on. While I have a pipe I'm not really into pipe smoking. I just want to make sure, there will be lots of cigar smoking, right?


----------



## Kayak_Rat

volum said:


> It sounds like alot of pipe action will be going on. While I have a pipe I'm not really into pipe smoking. I just want to make sure, there will be lots of cigar smoking, right?


Oh there will definately be some cigar smoking. I would reccomend bringing your pipe to sample some stuff though. If it makes you feel better, I promise to smoke at least one cigar!!! :ss


----------



## ssutton219

I am not driving 5 1/2 hrs to sit in a room with a bunch of uptight old fuddyduddies smoking pipes...........Just kidding there will be plenty of smoke to go around for everyone!!!!!! Cant wait and just got confirmation from the boss that We will be there!!! So anyone who wants to get a room @ the Embassy Suiets PM me and we can work out the details...I promise you will not find a better rate!!!!






Shawn


----------



## jbo

Kayak_Rat said:


> Oh there will definately be some cigar smoking. I would reccomend bringing your pipe to sample some stuff though. If it makes you feel better, I promise to smoke at least one cigar!!! :ss


I can tell you from someone who doesn't smoke a pipe...If you EVER wanted to get into pipes, these are the guys to talk to. They have some amazing blends. Now for me and most of us...we are cigar smokers and you will get your "fill" of cigar smoke and talk before it's over.


----------



## jbo

ssutton219 said:


> I am not driving 5 1/2 hrs to sit in a room with a bunch of uptight old fuddyduddies smoking pipes...........Just kidding there will be plenty of smoke to go around for everyone!!!!!! Cant wait and just got confirmation from the boss that We will be there!!! So anyone who wants to get a room @ the Embassy Suiets PM me and we can work out the details...I promise you will not find a better rate!!!!
> 
> Shawn


Hey Shawn...good to see you are still alive.


----------



## dayplanner

jbo said:


> I can tell you from someone who doesn't smoke a pipe...If you EVER wanted to get into pipes, these are the guys to talk to. They have some amazing blends. Now for me and most of us...we are cigar smokers and you will get your "fill" of cigar smoke and talk before it's over.


Good to hear....I'll bring some sticks that I enjoy to share.


----------



## OldCode

volum said:


> I'm sure I'll get carded...I always get carded.


I only get carded when I'm with volum - I think they do it so he doesn't feel bad - :r


----------



## Kayak_Rat

2007 Hillbilly Herf

kayak_rat
LeafHog
jbo
designwise1
Razorback
fireman43?
CaddoMoney
ttours
croatan
broozer
volum
OldCode
DodgeGuy
IHT?
ssutton219
RaiderinKS


----------



## dayplanner

Ok I was checking out the menu at Coolwater. What's good? Did I see that they have an actual smoking lounge there?

On a side note, I think us guys coming down from Springfield will be hitting the B&M before we head to CoolWater.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

volum said:


> Ok I was checking out the menu at Coolwater. What's good? Did I see that they have an actual smoking lounge there?
> 
> On a side note, I think us guys coming down from Springfield will be hitting the B&M before we head to CoolWater.


Josh and I have had about every sandwich on their menu and all the appetizers.....they were all very good.

They have a seperate smoking lounge, with a couch and two chairs. Depending on the amount of people, we may spread out in the bar and smoking lounge.

Most everyone hits the B&M before the herf. Shawn and I ran into Josh there last time. They have recently started carrying the Pepin line as well as all their pipe stuff.


----------



## smokindawg

Well I just joined club stogie.......... Thanks Zack for getting me involved in yet another forum and hobby/wallet breaker. :tu I'm looking forward too conversing here and trying out some cigars, hoping too find a favorite. 

I'd love too make the Herf, but with other engagements, probably won't be able too. But I'll try............... Anyone coming from up Rolla Missouri way want a rider? And Zack, got a couch I can sleep on? :r Sounds like a :mn party! And I know I like those!

I'm a pipe smoker, and occasional cigar smoker with a couple small humidors and looking too try new cigars, and possibly fill up the humidors with what I find.


----------



## fireman43

smokindawg said:


> Well I just joined club stogie.......... Thanks Zack for getting me involved in yet another forum and hobby/wallet breaker. :tu I'm looking forward too conversing here and trying out some cigars, hoping too find a favorite.
> 
> I'd love too make the Herf, but with other engagements, probably won't be able too. But I'll try............... Anyone coming from up Rolla Missouri way want a rider? And Zack, got a couch I can sleep on? :r Sounds like a :mn party! And I know I like those!
> 
> I'm a pipe smoker, and occasional cigar smoker with a couple small humidors and looking too try new cigars, and possibly fill up the humidors with what I find.


Rolla, eh. Doubt I make the herf, or Rolla either for that matter, but the mention of it brought back memories. Bureau of Mines, Mini Stonehenge, etc. Always used to stop at the Hardee's across from the B.O.M. when we'd go to STL. That town has probably exploded since I was last through there in '04 because it was growing out alot then. 
~threadjack off~:ss

Edit: Welcome to CS!


----------



## dayplanner

smokindawg said:


> Well I just joined club stogie.......... Thanks Zack for getting me involved in yet another forum and hobby/wallet breaker. :tu I'm looking forward too conversing here and trying out some cigars, hoping too find a favorite.
> 
> I'd love too make the Herf, but with other engagements, probably won't be able too. But I'll try............... Anyone coming from up Rolla Missouri way want a rider? And Zack, got a couch I can sleep on? :r Sounds like a :mn party! And I know I like those!
> 
> I'm a pipe smoker, and occasional cigar smoker with a couple small humidors and looking too try new cigars, and possibly fill up the humidors with what I find.


Welcome to the party, you should try to come to Hillbilly Herf!


----------



## jbo

The food at Coolwater's is really good. I can't wait for the herf...I'm looking forward to putting faces to all the names.


----------



## dayplanner

jbo said:


> The food at Coolwater's is really good. I can't wait for the herf...I'm looking forward to putting faces to all the names.


Yeah this will be fun. I glad a few of us SW Missourians are able to get down there.


----------



## Linder

I can vouch for the coolwater steaks from 6-7 years ago if it helps ROFL

Sounds like you guys are going to have a great time.. sure wish I could be there!


----------



## dayplanner

Linder said:


> ... sure wish I could be there!


You can!


----------



## jbo

Oh, and BTW, the coffee's pretty good too.  And some months it's better (and cheaper) than others.


----------



## dayplanner

jbo said:


> Oh, and BTW, the coffee's pretty good too.  And some months it's better (and cheaper) than others.


Not a huge coffee drinker...but I'll try it for sure.


----------



## LeafHog

jbo said:


> Oh, and BTW, the coffee's pretty good too.  And some months it's better (and cheaper) than others.


 Some months its not even coffee!



volum said:


> Not a huge coffee drinker...but I'll try it for sure.


Remind me to tell you the story...


----------



## dayplanner

LeafHog said:


> Remind me to tell you the story...


Will do, I'm always up for a good story!


----------



## Kayak_Rat

volum said:


> Will do, I'm always up for a good story!


It is a good one.

T-minus two weeks till herf time.

2007 Hillbilly Herf

kayak_rat
LeafHog
jbo
designwise1
Razorback
fireman43?
CaddoMoney
ttours
croatan
broozer
volum
OldCode
DodgeGuy
IHT?
ssutton219
RaiderinKS

Come on KC guys, Greg, Doug, Chad, Bueler, Bueler........


----------



## jbo

Kayak_Rat said:


> It is a good one.
> 
> T-minus two weeks till herf time.
> 
> 2007 Hillbilly Herf
> 
> kayak_rat
> LeafHog
> jbo
> designwise1
> Razorback
> fireman43?
> CaddoMoney
> ttours
> croatan
> broozer
> volum
> OldCode
> DodgeGuy
> IHT?
> ssutton219
> RaiderinKS
> 
> Come on KC guys, Greg, Doug, Chad, Bueler, Bueler........


It's not THAT good of a story.


----------



## LeafHog

jbo said:


> It's not THAT good of a story.


It is if we include all of the stuff we say about you behind your back! :ss


----------



## Kayak_Rat

LeafHog said:


> It is if we include all of the stuff we say about you behind your back! :ss


If we are talking EVERYTHING, it could be a long herf.


----------



## LeafHog

Kayak_Rat said:


> If we are talking EVERYTHING, it could be a long herf.


well, if we start at the pre pre-herf herf, then by the Tuesday post-herf we should be almost thru. :ss


----------



## dayplanner

LeafHog said:


> well, if we start at the pre pre-herf herf, then by the Tuesday post-herf we should be almost thru. :ss


:r Wow, the one day we're down there may not be enough then.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

volum said:


> :r Wow, the one day we're down there may not be enough then.


We may be able to compile a Cliff's notes version. Can you SWMO guys read, or do we need pictures?


----------



## IHT

this just in from the P*rn dept....

I'M COMING!!​


----------



## Kayak_Rat

IHT said:


> this just in from the P*rn dept....
> 
> I'M COMING!!​


HELL YEAH!!!!! We are going to be having a regular MOD convention!!!!

Great news greg.


----------



## IHT

i'll drive down friday afternoon, make whatever 'pre-herf' hijinks you have planned, herf all day saturday, drive home sunday morning.

unless i have the days of the herf wrong and pre-herf is saturday, herf is sunday.

ps - who do i contact about a hotel room?


----------



## Kayak_Rat

IHT said:


> i'll drive down friday afternoon, make whatever 'pre-herf' hijinks you have planned, herf all day saturday, drive home sunday morning.
> 
> unless i have the days of the herf wrong and pre-herf is saturday, herf is sunday.
> 
> ps - who do i contact about a hotel room?


Contact Shawn about the room. We were just talking about how he needed to know how many rooms by this weekend.

You have the dates right.


----------



## ssutton219

Ok Guys...PM me and I will discuss what I can work out for a room...I will be staying @ the Embassy Suites in Rogers.....I need to know so I can work out the details starting monday....



IHT--already discussed
volum--Limited discussion





Shawn


----------



## Kayak_Rat

All right guys. Pre-herf will be at the River Grille Steakhouse on Friday evening. Every one is invited. It is located just north of Rogers. Food there is a bit pricey, but amazing. The bartender is a cigar buff and they have a killer wine selection. I have the reservations under my name, so just tell them that when you get there.

I cant wait!!!!


----------



## IHT

hell, i don't even know what city i'm headed to...

but i think croatan is going to be there now. :tu


----------



## Kayak_Rat

IHT said:


> hell, i don't even know what city i'm headed to...
> 
> but i think croatan is going to be there now. :tu


The herf is at Coolwater Cafe

The preherf on Friday night is at River Grille

Sorry, dont know what hotel you guys are using or I would do a map to it.


----------



## IHT

cool, both off hwy 71. easy cheesy japanesy


----------



## jbo

So...I don't think I'll be able to make the pre-herf. What time are we meeting at Coolwaters on Saturday? BTW, I may be a little hit and miss for the next week or so...father in law died and we are having to make a trip to Illinois. Lord willing, we will be back in plenty of time for the herf.


----------



## CaddoMoney

jbo - Sorry to hear about your father in law - my condolences to your family. 

I was wondering the same thing about the Saturday meet up time, right now that Friday is up in the air. My Saturday is clear and I'm going to do what I can to make it on Friday.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

CaddoMoney said:


> jbo - Sorry to hear about your father in law - my condolences to your family.
> 
> I was wondering the same thing about the Saturday meet up time, right now that Friday is up in the air. My Saturday is clear and I'm going to do what I can to make it on Friday.


I plan on getting with Josh this weekend to iron that out. right now, it doesnt open until 3pm. We were talking about proposing them open at 1 or 2 and we would make it worth their wild. They decided to push back their opening time due to lack of business. If there are a bunch of people coming, I dont see why they would not open sooner. We will have everything ironed out by Monday.

I hate to hear that Jim. We will keep you and the fam in our thoughts and prayers. If there is ANYTHING we can do, please let us know.


----------



## jbo

Thanks, guys for all the good thoughts and prayers. As I write this, I am in Illinois and the whole family is here. Visitation is tomorrow night and the funeral is Tuesday at 10:00 a.m. Lord willing, we will be back in Arkansas this weekend. Can't wait for the herf!


----------



## ssutton219

Well guys so bad news....my ex has backed out of having our boys for her weekend so I have to find a babysitter for them and so far its been a no go..also I have had a couple financial setbacks this month and with all the kids I have it may not be possible to afford to go and then do christmas. Sorry guys but if I am not able to go I cannot get the discounts on the room. I have called everyone I know and have enevn threatened my ex but nothing so far....





Shawn


----------



## dayplanner

Kayak_Rat said:


> We may be able to compile a Cliff's notes version. Can you SWMO guys read, or do we need pictures?


Hmmmm, what's this reading you speak of?


----------



## RaiderinKS

Does that bar have the versus network (its a TV Channel)? I must know, thanks.


----------



## ssutton219

Well...I guess I am a drama KING...my wife just called and said that we are going...so I am going to book rooms tomorrow...I will PM those I were already in contact with about the rooms!!!! Man sometimes my wife is the MOST AWESOMEST person in the world....



Shawn


----------



## Kayak_Rat

ssutton219 said:


> Well...I guess I am a drama KING...my wife just called and said that we are going...so I am going to book rooms tomorrow...I will PM those I were already in contact with about the rooms!!!! Man sometimes my wife is the MOST AWESOMEST person in the world....
> 
> Shawn


Awesome news Shawn. Wouldnt be the same without you.


----------



## RaiderinKS

ssutton219 said:


> Well...I guess I am a drama KING...my wife just called and said that we are going...so I am going to book rooms tomorrow...I will PM those I were already in contact with about the rooms!!!! Man sometimes my wife is the MOST AWESOMEST person in the world....
> 
> Shawn


Whats this about rooms? I hadnt even thought of this, but I guess I better get one.


----------



## IHT

sorry, was offline for a few days.
got your PMs, replied to them, and i think Zack was in contact with you for me as well.

let me know if everthing is squared away and where this place actually is.


----------



## dayplanner

I'm stoked...this will be my first CS herf, can't wait!


----------



## CaddoMoney

I'm stoked as well - it'll not only be my first CS herf, but my first herf ever. :ss the countdown continues...


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Same here guys. It's going to be a great time.


----------



## designwise1

I'll be in Little Rock on Friday but I'll make the Saturday herf. I'm looking forward to meeting several of you for the first time.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

designwise1 said:


> I'll be in Little Rock on Friday but I'll make the Saturday herf. I'm looking forward to meeting several of you for the first time.


I wondered if you had dropped of the face of the earth. Glad your going to be able to make it Gerald.


----------



## RaiderinKS

IHT, you got PM.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

One week fellas. Really looking forward to meeting you guys.


----------



## dayplanner

I am so ready for the shin-dig!


----------



## CaddoMoney

I can't wait guys - I put an order in for a box of small goodies that have recently become one of my favorites that I'll bring to the Herf. I've been recovering from some allergies/sinus stuff this week, so I'm really looking forward to next weekend.

Just out of curiosity - are wives welcome? We've both had crazy work schedules lately and weekends are about the only time that we get together.


----------



## IHT

never been to a herf before. what do i bring? how do i act? cello on or off my pipes? who put cello on my pipes in the first place?


----------



## IHT

caddo, i don't see why your wife would not be welcome. there have been other herfs i've been to where ppl bring their g/f and even just kissin cousins. :tu





edit: if anyone wants me to bring a certain pipe tobacco, check my not up to date online cellar.


----------



## croatan

Getting close....

Hotel room is booked. 

Just need to clean the slobber off of a few pipes and get my shots for Arkansas.


----------



## ssutton219

WOOOOOO HOOOOO!!!!!




cant wait....





Shawn


----------



## Kayak_Rat

croatan said:


> Getting close....
> 
> Hotel room is booked.
> 
> Just need to clean the slobber off of a few pipes and *get my shots for Arkansas.*


You are bringing pictures James??


----------



## jbo

I don't know about wives being welcome because mine will usually stay as far away from cigars as she possibly can...but according to Kayak, livestock and especially sheep, are always welcome.


----------



## fireman43

Make sure everyone has their Arkansas Survival Kit packed as well. 

Knee high boots (Helps keep the "ladies" from running away)

Wire Cutters (Easier and safer than climbing over those pesky fences, especially at night)

Portable DVD player with Deliverance pre-loaded (For on the spot pointers, as well as translation assistance)

Blow up Sheep (Self explanatory, but for those nights when you can't find a date)

5lbs of Crisco, Vaseline, Axle grease, or your favorite lubricant/ cooking oil (again, should be self explanatory, but if not please refer to the "How to survive a week in the Ozarks" manual which should have been included in the welcome package you were sent)

Shovel (Easier than trying to pull road kill up with your hands for the BBQ)

Worn out overalls and a beat up cowboy hat and no shoes or socks. (The residents don't like to share their women with outsiders, so you gotta atleast try to fit in)

Above all else.....Have fun!:tu This concludes this weeks PSA:ss


----------



## RJT

How far from Little Rock is this?


----------



## jmcrawf1

fireman43 said:


> Make sure everyone has their Arkansas Survival Kit packed as well.
> 
> Knee high boots (Helps keep the "ladies" from running away)
> 
> Wire Cutters (Easier and safer than climbing over those pesky fences, especially at night)
> 
> Portable DVD player with Deliverance pre-loaded (For on the spot pointers, as well as translation assistance)
> 
> Blow up Sheep (Self explanatory, but for those nights when you can't find a date)
> 
> 5lbs of Crisco, Vaseline, Axle grease, or your favorite lubricant/ cooking oil (again, should be self explanatory, but if not please refer to the "How to survive a week in the Ozarks" manual which should have been included in the welcome package you were sent)
> 
> Shovel (Easier than trying to pull road kill up with your hands for the BBQ)
> 
> Worn out overalls and a beat up cowboy hat and no shoes or socks. (The residents don't like to share their women with outsiders, so you gotta atleast try to fit in)
> 
> Above all else.....Have fun!:tu This concludes this weeks PSA:ss


:r:r


----------



## Kayak_Rat

RJT said:


> How far from Little Rock is this?


Google Maps puts it at 2-3 hours. Just head up Hwy 40 then take hwy 540 North. You will come right into Fayetteville.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

fireman43 said:


> Make sure everyone has their Arkansas Survival Kit packed as well.
> 
> Knee high boots (Helps keep the "ladies" from running away)
> 
> Wire Cutters (Easier and safer than climbing over those pesky fences, especially at night)
> 
> Portable DVD player with Deliverance pre-loaded (For on the spot pointers, as well as translation assistance)
> 
> Blow up Sheep (Self explanatory, but for those nights when you can't find a date)
> 
> 5lbs of Crisco, Vaseline, Axle grease, or your favorite lubricant/ cooking oil (again, should be self explanatory, but if not please refer to the "How to survive a week in the Ozarks" manual which should have been included in the welcome package you were sent)
> 
> Shovel (Easier than trying to pull road kill up with your hands for the BBQ)
> 
> Worn out overalls and a beat up cowboy hat and no shoes or socks. (The residents don't like to share their women with outsiders, so you gotta atleast try to fit in)
> 
> Above all else.....Have fun!:tu This concludes this weeks PSA:ss


I think that about covers it. Maybe some salve for the rash or shots like Croatan was talking about earlier.


----------



## fireman43

Kayak_Rat said:


> I think that about covers it. Maybe some salve for the rash or shots like Croatan was talking about earlier.


Yeah, I forgot that little tidbit. Also might add in some more recent years there have been more exotic ladies calling the Ozarks home. Just a thought for some of you friskier fellers looking for adventure.:tu:r


----------



## Kayak_Rat

2007 Hillbilly Herf

kayak_rat-_Zack_
LeafHog-_Josh_
jbo-_Jim_
designwise1-_Gerald_
Razorback-_Nick_
Nick's Bro
fireman43-_Joe?_
CaddoMoney
ttours-_Trudy?_
croatan-_James_
volum
OldCode
DodgeGuy
IHT-_Greg_
ssutton219-_Shawn_
RaiderinKS

Just under a week to go fellas!!!! Anyone else going to join?

Pre-Herf - Friday 6-?? River Grille Rogers, Ar

Herf - Saturday 1-?? Coolwater Cafe Fayetteville, Ar
_There is a posibility the herf will start at a location other than Coolwater depending on if they will open that early._


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Bump for anyone else who is interested.


----------



## IHT

Kayak_Rat said:


> Bump for anyone else who is interested.


did you contact the Ozark Mountain pipes guy? 
there's an older gent at the KC pipe show that wants me to call him and let him know where this is at. he stopped me and said he was glad to see "younger" pipe smokers... i had to fill him in on all the youngins we got here, and how were planned to meet up in arkansas... he's from the eastern part of the state though.


----------



## croatan

Kayak_Rat said:


> 2007 Hillbilly Herf
> 
> kayak_rat-_Zack_
> LeafHog-_Josh_
> jbo-_Jim_
> designwise1-_Gerald_
> Razorback-_Nick_
> Nick's Bro
> fireman43-_Joe?_
> CaddoMoney
> *ttours-Trudy?*
> croatan-_James_
> volum
> OldCode
> DodgeGuy
> IHT-_Greg_
> ssutton219-_Shawn_
> RaiderinKS


Zach: ttours (Trudy) told me a while ago that he's a big wuss and isn't going to come. (ok, maybe I'm paraphrasing, but you get the idea)


----------



## Kayak_Rat

IHT said:


> did you contact the Ozark Mountain pipes guy?
> there's an older gent at the KC pipe show that wants me to call him and let him know where this is at. he stopped me and said he was glad to see "younger" pipe smokers... i had to fill him in on all the youngins we got here, and how were planned to meet up in arkansas... he's from the eastern part of the state though.


Dave(ozarkmountainpipes) is going to be out of service for a while. He is having some family issues and needs to tend to them. definately call the fella from the pipe show. The more we could get to join, the better.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

croatan said:


> Zach: ttours (Trudy) told me a while ago that he's a big wuss and isn't going to come. (ok, maybe I'm paraphrasing, but you get the idea)


I understand James. I have seen pics of Trudy, he isnt a big anything. :tu


----------



## Secret Santa

Kayak_Rat said:


> I understand James. I have seen pics of Trudy, he isnt a big anything. :tu


K-rat, I thought you had stopped buying anatomical pictures of guys after your therapy. You know how you get chasing after those pictures. Go get your Zebco and get your mind back on healthier things. Do you still have that Snoopy rod and reel I brought you for Christmas?


----------



## jbo

So, Zack, we are planning on 1 p.m. on Saturday? As soon as you can let me know, the better. I'm really looking forward to it. I told my wife, "Don't forget, Saturday is the herf." And she said, "How could I forget, you remind me every day."


----------



## ssutton219

LOL...Jim....I already have my bag packed ad got all the maps and such in the car..and it 120 or so hours till I leave...LOL






Shawn


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Ok guys, a slight change of plan. We will be meeting at Coolwater at 1pm, but will be carpooling to the Hog Haus reataurant. Coolwater will not open till 3, so we are going to do lunch at the Hog Haus for a few hours and then migrate back to Coolwater. Josh and I will be more than happy to give rides, or if you dont mind driving, we will caravan back and forth.

Can't wait fellas.


----------



## ssutton219

http://www.hoghaus.com/

Just to help with the wait....LOL

Shawn


----------



## Kayak_Rat

ssutton219 said:


> http://www.hoghaus.com/
> 
> Just to help with the wait....LOL
> 
> Shawn


And even more help, for your wife Shawn, Common Grounds

This place is right next door and owned by the same people.


----------



## CaddoMoney

Hog Haus and CG - two of my favorite haunts. For those of you who haven't been, you're in for a treat. :ss


----------



## jbo

I'm still trying to work out my schedule. Are you fairly sure you will be back at Coolwaters at 3:00? Sorry to be a pest, but I'm trying to nail it all down. Thanks.


----------



## CaddoMoney

Only a few more days until someone squeals like a...


----------



## RaiderinKS

Emergency!!!! Does Hog Haus Have The Versus Network On Tv? How Will I Watch Ksu Decimate Nebraska?


----------



## LeafHog

RaiderinKS said:


> Emergency!!!! Does Hog Haus Have The Versus Network On Tv? How Will I Watch Ksu Decimate Nebraska?


Good luck finding a TV in Fayetteville (not to mention Dickson Street) not showing the UA/Tenn game. :tu


----------



## RaiderinKS

LeafHog said:


> Good luck finding a TV in Fayetteville (not to mention Dickson Street) not showing the UA/Tenn game. :tu


Surely they could tune at least one tele to a real game?


----------



## LeafHog

RaiderinKS said:


> Surely they could tune at least one tele to a real game?


:r - you can always ask!


----------



## JHawk

RaiderinKS said:


> Surely they could tune at least one tele to a real game?


The KU-Okie State game is @ 7 on ABC!!


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Midweek bump. Looking like a gorgeaous weekend.


----------



## IHT

i'm gonna try to head out of here around 9:30-10:30am. i'm betting on 4 hr+ drive... i've got a few cell #'s programmed in.

gotta start packing so i'm not running late, or forget anything i said i'd bring, etc.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Kayak_Rat said:


> Midweek bump. Looking like a gorgeaous weekend.


Who taught this guy how to spell???


----------



## designwise1

Gorgeass=what your rear end looks like after the holidays.
:ss


----------



## LeafHog

designwise1 said:


> Gorgeass=what your rear end looks like after the holidays.
> :ss


Why are you looking at Zach's rear end?


----------



## croatan

LeafHog said:


> Why are you looking at Zach's rear end?


'Cause his front end is buried in the sheep?


----------



## LeafHog

croatan said:


> 'Cause his front end is buried in the sheep?


Which reminds me - anybody allergic to wool?


----------



## IHT

taking suggestions on what other tins to bring. if there's something i have that you want to try, say so.

currently in the bag are
*OPEN tins*:

Dunhill Elizabethan Mixture
SG St. James Flake
SG Bracken Flake (for those that haven't had a taste)
H&H Anniversary Kake
PCCA Beacon
GLP Fillmore
GLP Telegraph Hill
Lanes Crown Achievement (baggy from Bruce)

*SEALED tins*:

'97 A&C Petersens "Curly Cut" 100g sample tin - could be the very first go round of their "Escudo", as '97 is when they started producing it.
old "trial size" of Dunhill Elizabethan Mixture, from Bruce - i think he said from the 70s (that'll be mine - but i'll let you smell my breath).
McClelland St. James Woods '01
McClelland Christmas Cheer '94
Esoterica Dunbar (in a gold tin??)


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Greg, I think you are missing the kitchen sink.....


----------



## Ron1YY

Have a great time this weekend Brothers!!!!! I may drop in for some Phone Herfing with you!!!!!!!


Ron


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Ron1YY said:


> Have a great time this weekend Brothers!!!!! I may drop in for some Phone Herfing with you!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Ron, you got my number brother, call any time.


----------



## croatan

IHT said:


> taking suggestions on what other tins to bring. if there's something i have that you want to try, say so.


I'm planning to bring a crapload, too. Also open to suggestions. Anything in my cellar online--open or sealed--is fair game (I haven't updated in a while, but it should be close to right).


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Just to keep all in the loop, and give credit where do.....Joed has a package in the mail for us to indulge in while at the herf. Please send him a thank you pm or RG bump.

Joed, you are top notch.


----------



## IHT

Kayak_Rat said:


> Just to keep all in the loop, and give credit where do.....Joed has a package in the mail for us to indulge in while at the herf. Please send him a thank you pm or RG bump.
> 
> *Joed, you are top notch*.


i concur.


----------



## LeafHog

Kayak_Rat said:


> Joed, you are top notch.





IHT said:


> i concur.


eh, he's OK I guess.


----------



## jbo

So, I'm getting ready to pack... I'm planning on bringing a couple of my premiums with me. You guys are the ones who like the Cremosa's, right?


----------



## Kayak_Rat

jbo said:


> So, I'm getting ready to pack... I'm planning on bringing a couple of my premiums with me. You guys are the ones who like the Cremosa's, right?


Premium Cremosa's ehh?? Sounds like I had better stick to my pipes.

Only hours now. WOOHOO!!!!


----------



## LeafHog

jbo said:


> So, I'm getting ready to pack... I'm planning on bringing a couple of my premiums with me. You guys are the ones who like the Cremosa's, right?


Greg is a Camacho whore - just FYI.


----------



## ssutton219

I heard he was a Gurkha Fan......




whats the skinny????


I need to know..


Jim---creamosa






:bn

Shawn


----------



## broozer

damnit! i really wish i could make this, but maybe next time. 

bruce


----------



## Kayak_Rat

ssutton219 said:


> I heard he was a Gurkha Fan......
> 
> *whats the skinny????*
> 
> I need to know..
> 
> Jim---creamosa
> 
> :bn
> 
> Shawn


I was told by an unnamed source, he was a FLAMING COCK fan, or was that fighting........


----------



## jbo

Kayak_Rat said:


> I was told by an unnamed source, he was a FLAMING COCK fan, or was that fighting........


In the famous words of M*A*S*H, "That is all..."


----------



## Kayak_Rat

broozer said:


> damnit! i really wish i could make this, but maybe next time.
> 
> bruce


We are going to miss having you join us Bruce.


----------



## IHT

LeafHog said:


> Greg is a Camacho whore - just FYI.


YUCK FOU!!​
:fu


----------



## joed

Kayak_Rat said:


> Just to keep all in the loop, and give credit where do.....Joed has a package in the mail for us to indulge in while at the herf. Please send him a thank you pm or RG bump.
> 
> Joed, you are top notch.


Thank You Zack - You are too!

I wish that I was able to be there with you guys for this one - it sounds like it will be a blast. Have some fun y'all

did I hear someone say momoyama - or was that your mama! :chk


----------



## broozer

Kayak_Rat said:


> We are going to miss having you join us Bruce.


please tell me i'm not gonna miss a good TX hold 'em game too?

bruce


----------



## croatan

joed said:


> Thank You Zack - You are too!
> 
> I wish that I was able to be there with you guys for this one - it sounds like it will be a blast. Have some fun y'all
> 
> did I hear someone say momoyama - or was that your mama! :chk


Wish you could make it, Joe. Are we going to have to hide our hats, horses, and accents and come up to the bitter northeast to have a smoke with you? :cb


----------



## joed

croatan said:


> Wish you could make it, Joe. Are we going to have to hide our hats, horses, and accents and come up to the bitter northeast to have a smoke with you? :cb


I sure hope not - it's almost fishing season on Lake Monticello - so - who knows


----------



## croatan

joed said:


> I sure hope not - it's almost fishing season on Lake Monticello - so - who knows


Now you're talking!


----------



## joed

croatan said:


> Now you're talking!


sort of odd for a yankee - ain't it


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Just FYI:

Be sure and bring a camera. I think pictures of the mayhem that is going to insue is vital.


----------



## Linder

Yes, please!

I'd really like to see some pics of everything I'll be missing out on


----------



## CaddoMoney

I have a pretty good photo kit that I was going to bring, and send out a CD of pics after the herf - if we really wanted to we could live blog/post to this thread for those who can't make it - just let me know and I'll bring the appropriate gear.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

CaddoMoney said:


> I have a pretty good photo kit that I was going to bring, and send out a CD of pics after the herf - if we really wanted to we could live blog/post to this thread for those who can't make it - just let me know and I'll bring the appropriate gear.


Wow. If you can swing that stuff, you are more than welcome too. A pic CD was done for the Shack Herf, I think it would be a great idea.


----------



## CaddoMoney

Kayak_Rat said:


> Wow. If you can swing that stuff, you are more than welcome too. A pic CD was done for the Shack Herf, I think it would be a great idea.


I don't mind at all - I actually have a pretty good idea for a post-herf/pre-christmas surprise for everyone after it's all over. Zack I'll run it by you in private sometime. I don't think that I'll be able to make it to the preherf tomorrow night so if someone is there and could take some 5MP+ pictures, that would be great! If not I'll pull some strings and try to make it for a bit.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

CaddoMoney said:


> I don't mind at all - I actually have a pretty good idea for a post-herf/pre-christmas surprise for everyone after it's all over. Zack I'll run it by you in private sometime. I don't think that I'll be able to make it to the preherf tomorrow night so if someone is there and could take some 5MP+ pictures, that would be great! If not I'll pull some strings and try to make it for a bit.


I have a +5mp camera....but you should still pull some strings.


----------



## CaddoMoney

Kayak_Rat said:


> I have a +5mp camera....but you should still pull some strings.


Hehe - I'll see what I can do... if you don't mind, bring it just in case. I'll let everyone know tomorrow if I'll be able to make it tomorrow night.


----------



## ssutton219

or we just get your address and kidnap you....Either way...see ya all in about 25hrs or so...





Shawn


----------



## CaddoMoney

And for those of you who are driving down, up, or over - drive safe. 

If you're driving up, up, down, down, left, right, left, right, B, A, select, start - you just leveled. :ss


----------



## CaddoMoney

ssutton219 said:


> or we just get your address and kidnap you....Either way...see ya all in about 25hrs or so...
> 
> Shawn


LOL - I live in BFE - the pig trail starts out my back door - if you know where that is you're welcome to kidnap me.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

CaddoMoney said:


> LOL - I live in BFE - the pig trail starts out my back door - if you know where that is you're welcome to kidnap me.


Be careful the action you grant.....Josh and I are just liable to do it.

Definitely be safe fellas. Godspeed for you all.


----------



## Linder

CaddoMoney said:


> If you're driving up, up, down, down, left, right, left, right, B, A, select, start - you just leveled. :ss


That reminds me of driving the pig trail before I-540 opened up


----------



## IHT

IHT said:


> YUCK FOU!!​
> :fu


i said....

YUCK FOU!!​


----------



## LeafHog

IHT said:


> i said....
> 
> YUCK FOU!!​


I heard ya, big 'un. I also heard what's gonna be brought to the pre-herf. :dr


----------



## Kayak_Rat

LeafHog said:


> I heard ya, big 'un. I also heard what's gonna be brought to the pre-herf. :dr


I didn't say anything about Purobrat coming.......who told you??

:bn This is worse than Christmas. 21 hours


----------



## LeafHog

Kayak_Rat said:


> I didn't say anything about Purobrat coming.......who told you??


Hey, if PB shows up, I'll buy him a drink.

I'll just let it pass thru my kidneys first. :chk


----------



## IHT

like i told josh on the phone, i plan on leaving around 9:30-10am, should take me between 3.5 to 4 hours to get there.
i still gotta pack.
:tu


----------



## croatan

Cigars packed. Pipe tobacco packed. Just need to pack pipes and clothes. I'll probaby head out around 8:00 or 8:30. Hope to get in around 2:00. See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Gentlemen......

:chk:chk LETS HERF!!:chk:chk​


----------



## IHT

directions printed, bags packed, just gotta grab my box o' tobacco/pipes. then i'm out.


wooooooot
p








:chk bitches


----------



## LeafHog

Herf ON!


----------



## Kayak_Rat

LeafHog said:


> Herf ON!


I remember that herf. Thats the one where Jim got him finger caught in his new xicar. Look at him showing off his war wound.


----------



## dayplanner

See ya'll tomorrow!


----------



## CaddoMoney

Gentlemen, this just in - there's about a 95% chance that I'll be able to join you all tonight. It appears that the wife will get off work at a decent hour and she'll be able to pick up our granddaughter for the weekend - yes, I'm way to young to have grandkids. So in the words of William Wallace at the end of Braveheart - FREEEEE-DOMMMMMM!!!


----------



## ssutton219

Well Guys in 2 hrs I will be invading...should be @ pre-herf around 7......







WOOOO HOOO



Shawn


----------



## jbo

CaddoMoney said:


> And for those of you who are driving down, up, or over - drive safe.
> 
> If you're driving up, up, down, down, left, right, left, right, B, A, select, start - you just leveled. :ss


LOL

You must be an old timer who is used to taking Hwy 71.


----------



## jbo

LeafHog said:


> I heard ya, big 'un. I also heard what's gonna be brought to the pre-herf. :dr


Now you are making me curious/jealous.


----------



## jbo

Kayak_Rat said:


> I remember that herf. Thats the one where Jim got him finger caught in his new xicar. Look at him showing off his war wound.


Shhh.... That was supposed to be our little "herfin secret". For the sake of clarity...it WASN'T MY Xicar. It was defective and reached out and bit me. That caused an emotional disturbance that caused me to forget to pay for my coffee the next month.

Also for the sake of clarity...that's not me. The guy in the picture is much better looking.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

jbo said:


> Shhh.... That was supposed to be our little "herfin secret". For the sake of clarity...it WASN'T MY Xicar. It was defective and reached out and bit me. *That caused an emotional disturbance that caused me to forget to pay for my coffee the next month.
> *
> Also for the sake of clarity...that's not me. The guy in the picture is much better looking.


That was funny. Getting my stuff together and getting ready to head out the door. Pre-herf, here I come.


----------



## jbo

Kayak_Rat said:


> That was funny. Getting my stuff together and getting ready to head out the door. Pre-herf, here I come.


Have a great one, Lord willing I'll see ya'll tomorrow about 1:00.


----------



## RHNewfie

Any pre-herf pics from last night? Anxiously awaiting pics of the hillbillies!!!


----------



## LeafHog

Pre-herf much fun. Must prepare for main herf. More later. Indeed.


----------



## CaddoMoney

RHNewfie said:


> Any pre-herf pics from last night? Anxiously awaiting pics of the hillbillies!!!


I hoped to have these up earlier - here are some of the pics from last night. A good time was had by all... indeed. :ss




























I've gotta start getting ready for today - the HOGS are on at 11 - see you all soon!


----------



## croatan

Thanks for posting those pics. Last night was fun. Looking forward to more herfing in a few hours.


----------



## joed

I am going to have to guess that my package didn't arrive in time for the 
pre-herf. So, hopefully for today. Looks like you had a good time - but I didn't see a single cigar in the pics?


----------



## Kayak_Rat

joed said:


> I am going to have to guess that my package didn't arrive in time for the
> pre-herf. So, hopefully for today. Looks like you had a good time - but I didn't see a single cigar in the pics?


It required a signature and I wasnt home when they tried to deliver it. It should be here anytime now though. They will sure make their way into the pictures today. Sorry Joe.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Caddo....those pics look fantastic!!! You may become the official HH photog. Definately take plenty more today bro.



And how did the ribs end up being?


----------



## dayplanner

We're leaving in about 30-45 minutes. Should be in Fayetteville around 12:30 or 1!


----------



## LeafHog

joed said:


> ... but I didn't see a single cigar in the pics?


Caddo and I smoked some really good cigars. James had a Gurkha with a funny band:tu.

Greg wouldn't smoke the cigar I offered him, but the waitress offered him a Camacho. (NO JOKE) :r


----------



## croatan

joed said:


> Looks like you had a good time - but I didn't see a single cigar in the pics?


I had a Jube that rocked (thanks, Tom!).

Zach and Greg are just no-taste-having pipe smokers now.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

croatan said:


> I had a Jube that rocked (thanks, Tom!).
> 
> Zach and Greg are just no-taste-having pipe smokers now.


Pipe Snobs if you please.........indeed. Puff, puff.


----------



## CaddoMoney

Kayak_Rat said:


> Caddo....those pics look fantastic!!! You may become the official HH photog. Definately take plenty more today bro.
> 
> And how did the ribs end up being?


I appreciate it - we'll take a ton more today for sure. The wife ate some of the ribs last night - and the four year old had some for breakfast - she loves eating "bones".

I'm looking forward to today - anyone meeting up early to watch the game?


----------



## RHNewfie

Great pics!! For those that don't know - who is who?

Make SURE you get a pic of jbo today!


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Top: Josh-LeafHog
Middle:Zack-KayakRat & Greg-IHT
Bottom: James-Croatan


----------



## mr.c

HEY, HOW ABOUT A LITTLE brass polish on that custom made tamper eh? :r


----------



## Kayak_Rat

mr.c said:


> HEY, HOW ABOUT A LITTLE brass polish on that custom made tamper eh? :r


The cheap ass who sent the tamper didnt include a care kit with it.....

Best Damn tamper I have owned!!!


----------



## mr.c

Kayak_Rat said:


> The cheap ass who sent the tamper didnt include a care kit with it.....


Ya.. well, dont let that one get stolen (again)p

Has greg banned anyone from the herf yet ?


----------



## designwise1

Just got in from the herf.
I was blown away (again) by the generosity of my brothers of the leaf and briar.
Now that the a**kissing is over...
No really. Thanks for the great time guys. I'm going to smell like tobacco for days!

I saw Jim pay for his coffee this time.








(note to self) Don't tease James about the kEnya coffee poem.


----------



## Puffy69

looks like fun..i will make that herf one day..:tu


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Wow, just wow. 

I am smoked out. Thanks to all you guys for attending. This was truly an awesome weekend. I can only hope to top it in the upcoming years. It was great getting to meet everyone of you.


----------



## Spongy

Wish I could have made it, I hear that IHT brought 10+ pipes, and none of his tobaccos were English or Oriental blends.
Good thing that's all Croatan brought.
or so i heard. 








Indeed. p


----------



## [OT] Loki

Kayak_Rat said:


> Wow, just wow.
> 
> I am smoked out. Thanks to all you guys for attending. This was truly an awesome weekend. I can only hope to top it in the upcoming years. It was great getting to meet everyone of you.


I'm glad I was able to be part of it via phone. Sounded like you guys had a great time


----------



## IHT

Spongy said:


> Wish I could have made it, I hear that IHT brought 10+ pipes, and none of his tobaccos were English or Oriental blends.
> Indeed. p


interesting.

indeed i did. p


----------



## CaddoMoney

Spongy said:


> Wish I could have made it, I hear that IHT brought 10+ pipes...


You should have seen IHT pack up all of his pipes at the pre-herf - it took a good hour or two, but like good brothers we waited on him. The restaurant however did not - they closed for the night and reopened in the time it took him to pack up. :ss

It was an amazing herf - I was great meeting everyone from the board.



Kayak_Rat said:


> Wow, just wow.


Pretty much covers it.

To those of you who are driving back home today - have a safe trip. Hopefully our paths will cross again soon.

To those of you who were unable to attend, I hope that you can make it next year.

To those of you who didn't think that there was any incrementing evidence... pictures are coming soon.


----------



## RHNewfie

I bet it was an awesome time! Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## croatan

Thanks for a great time, guys. Getting ready to head home now.


----------



## CaddoMoney

Sorry folks, it's been a long morning. We have our four year old granddaughter on the the weekends and sometimes it's hard to explain that post-herf pics need to come before finger painting.

I'm the worlds worst with names so some of the older members are going to have to help me id everyone in the pics. A lot of you I now know on a first name basis so it's hard to tie that back into the handles on the board.

It really was a great honor to meet all of you - I've found a few brothers that in a way fill part of the void that was left by my little brothers' passing this summer.

Anyhow, without further ado - here's some of the pics from Hog Haus - IHT hopped behind the lens on quite a few of these - so credit goes to him...

Here's some of the group shots from Hog Haus, Cool Water pics to follow in another post. I have some great single shots of most of you as well, but I wanted to get the groups up first - so everyone that wasn't there could get a good idea of what they missed.


----------



## CaddoMoney

Here's some from the Herf at Cool Water -



























































































Ok gentlemen, that should get you all started with photoshop :ss my granddaughter is demanding that I fingerprint now - duty calls. Have a great rest of the weekend all.


----------



## [OT] Loki

Let me guess the guy with the cob is shawn? I'm surprized anyone could get a clear pic of him with how fast he was falling down that new slope


----------



## Ron1YY

Looks like you all had a Great Time!!!!! It's always good to see bros having Fun!!!!



CaddoMoney said:


>


Hey Zack, Exactly what kind of Pipe are these that you are smoking?!?!?!?!?

Got ya Now Bro!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## pnoon

Thanks for the pics, CaddoMoney.

Now let's see if one of the other Hillbillies can post some captions on who's who. I recognize a few - including that wizeazz, Zack.  But many are unfamiliar faces.


----------



## LeafHog

Had a great time and it was a pleasure to meet old and new friends for the first time, as well as see the regular herf crew again. We smoked some great cigars and pipe tobacco, had more than a few laughs (mostly at Greg's expense - you want that up?), and generally made asses of ourselves. More later - but I can at least put names to faces.










L-R Kayak_rat, Razorback, RaiderinKS, LeafHog, jbo, croatan










L-R ssutton, more Razorback,










L-R Leafhog, jbo, croatan, half of enyafan's face. 










LeafHog, croatan, enyafan, kayakpuke, caddomoney










2/3 of the Springfield contingent - oldcode and dodgeguy










the final third of the Springfield crew - 3insti3n and kayak_fart's work buddy Ryan










Some crackhead trying to bum a camacho off of dodgeguy while oldcode watches.










kayak_rat, IHT, RaiderinKS, headless ssutton, Razorback, enyafan.


----------



## LeafHog

prolific puffer designwise1


----------



## OldCode

This was my first herf and I'm very new to cigars/pipes/the forum. I had a great time and was blown away by everyone's insight and generosity. Can't wait to attend another. Maybe we can get one set up for Springfield.


----------



## IHT

damn, wish i could've been there. :tg

no, i had a real blast. what??
i even tried my pipes *up*. what??

indeed.

croatan and i met up at the hotel, then we pretty much went straight to where the pre-herf was at. we got to BS for about an hour or more before Kayak Rat showed up (he was 1 of 2 ppl that i had actually seen a photo of prior to the herf, and the other was Caddomoney, because his avatar is a photo). we were having fun giving each other sh*t, indeed. zack was dogging on james' choice of martini, then they dogged on me for not knowing what "up" meant. how the fluck else are you going to drink it? sideways, duh. then "the thing" shows up, and i have no clue who he is... it's fargin LeafHog, who i'd never seen before... i was like, "hey, i'm IHT." he goes, "i'm Josh." and i just looked at him... i was expecting a big fro' or some sh*t, not michael chiklis from "the shield". 
actually, he looks like this guy from "hackers".








so, we continued to dog on each other, ate, drank, smoked, drank, smoked, drank (well, at least james did). i pretty much drank, smoked a lot, ate, smoked, smoked, drank, smoked.
then Caddomoney shows up, helluva nice guy. his dogs attacked a skunk, so he was happy about that. thanks for bringing the camera, i forgot mine. also, thanks for all the smokes. i had a couple of the party spanish rosado's already. they've always been the best party non-cuban that i've had...
temps got cooler, i left my flannel in James' car, along with the "bubba teeth". they hooked us up with an outside heater, then zack slapped his country bumpkin ass next to it and cranked it up, almost burned my hair off... oh... wait.
*WHAT?*

next day, james and i eat breakfast, and i blab and blab and blab. you all gotta give him extra special thanks for putting up with my loudmouth that way you didn't have to.
we then head to "the tobacco shop", and are looking around. small shop, the size of my kitchen, but very well stocked with anything you need. 
then some old geezer starts pulling all the McClelland tins off the shelf, looking at the bottom... i hadn't checked them out yet, so i ask, "find any old ones?" he goes, "yeah, right here!" and then we kinda realize (okay, croatan did) that it was enyafan (by the sweatshirt that stated "property of enya"). so we promptly dug through all their McC tins, looking for old stuff. they had some stuff that was '00, but nothing i needed/wanted. enya takes the corn cob display, rips it off the wall and throws it on the counter.
from there, we hit the HogHaus, and i had an excellent stout. a lot of other guys showed up. one of zacks co-workers, who had a couple nice pipes; a cigarpass guy (razorback - who was walking into the pipe shop when we were leaving); 3 springfield youngins (volum, oldcode, dodgeguy) - all nice guys, fun to BS with; designwise, finally get to meet gerald, that was cool; jbo - although i didn't get to talk to him much; ssutton and raiderinks, BS'd mainly about sports, which is always fun - although i'm not a follower of college sports....
anyway, the HogHaus was cool but everyones cigar smoke, the wind was blowing it right in my face... got to BS a bit with the springfield boys, gerald, and Caddomoney... saw that Caddo wasn't taking photos, and i wasn't doing anything, so i snatched his camera and took a few as well.
then we headed to CoolWater, which i made a navigational error to start off, but it only cost us about 10 minutes of time. i couldn't sit in that small room with all the cigar smoke after just having it all blow right in my face at the last place, so i sat at a table and ordered up some food and a sugary drink (and then some Guiness, and another, and...)

it was a great time... *WHAT??*
talking about pipes, smoking a lot of 'em... yes, i brought 10 or 12, and it takes a while to put them away (into my "Bruce box" - which is all the rave now). indeed... *WHAT??*
enya got to push some youngins down the slope, zack and james (croatan)were educating oldcode on different tobaccos, and i got him to try Bracken Flake. 
i got to try some other nice tobaccos from James and James, even if croatan only brought those stinky English and Oriental blends.
i opened up one of my own i'd been dieing to try. A&C Petersens Curly Cut from '97, the year they started making Escudo. it was a 100g tin i got off ebay, with just a sticker on the top saying what it is and the date tinned - like it was a sampler or something. opened it up, and it didn't make much of a "seal breaking" sound... not good. tobacco was a bit dry, but it still smoked well enough. very, very, very tangy/tart. burned a bit through the nose, but will be nice when i get it a little more moist. and it was small little curly cuts, like Three Nuns, not large coins like Escudo.
i didn't open the '94 Xmas Cheer, but i did open the '01 st. james flake by mcclellands, but it was too moist.
i'm glad i brought that box of ziplocs and permanent marker... i'd be confused as all hell on what tobacs i got from everyone. croatan gave me a few stogies, one being an 80s RyJ churchill A/T. that'll be nice, i'll let you know if they're ready to smoke yet. :tu

it was just a great time. makes me wish i could get to hang out more with the KC pipe guys.

thanks for hosting zack/josh. *what?*


----------



## LeafHog

Forgot to mention that IHT is deaf as a fuggin post. 

I'll remember to bring some flash cards or something next time. Maybe one of these...


----------



## IHT

LeafHog said:


> Forgot to mention that IHT is deaf as a fuggin post.
> 
> I'll remember to bring some flash cards or something next time. Maybe one of these...


*what?*

hey josh, "IT'S CLOBBERIN' TIME!!"









hell, i may need a new avatar:


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Indeed........p

I don't even know where to start. Greg pretty well gave the play by play. Was an amazing experience.

Josh(leafhog)-thanks for all your help and support; I couldnt have done it w/o you

Jim(jbo)-you are the only alma fan I have been able to like, you attendence always ups the IQ of the joint a tad, thank you sir for joining us

Nick(Razorback)-my cross board brother, it is always an extreme pleasure to smoke with you, we will get you back on that pipe slope

Shawn(ssutton)-you never cease to amaze my with your passion for both the leaf and the brotherhood that develops, you are welcome here any time
Willis(Raider)-you had me in stiches with your football commentary, was great to get to meet you

Gerald(designwise)-it is always great to get the local gossip from the old homestead.....how did Harrison do against Alma again???

James(enyafan)-my very first true cigar and pipe mentor, you have taught me more than I will ever be able to pass on, it is always great talking, im'ing, and smoking your old tobacco, I still think you are a cheap ass old geezer

James(Croatan)-it was an honor and a privilege to meet you, your knowledge and witty comments more than make up for your shotty martini choices

Greg(IHT)-you are a true asshole....and I am very proud to know you, it was great to finally get to meet the man behind the "eyes"........I SAID IT WAS GREAT TO MEET YOU GREG!!!!

Springfield Crew-you guys simply rock; if all the new, younger guys are as passionate about the leaf as you are, the smoke Nazis haven't got a chance; it was great to meet you guys and I will be hitting you up for a Springfield herf

Mr. Money(Caddomoney)-thank you for jumping into our herf head first; I can only imagine what it was like walking up to a table consisting of myself, Josh, Greg and James(with a vodka martini); the pictures are beyond spectacular; I look forward to you joining our normal herfing crew

At the risk of sounding sentimental(and possibly inbred), I planned on attending the herf to meet some friends, but I ended up leaving with an extended family. You guys are the shit and made this herf a success beyond my wildest dreams. Cheers to all of you.


----------



## IHT

i'll deal with you later, zack(h).

right now, "the plague" is being dealt with.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

IHT said:


> i'll deal with you later, zack(h).
> 
> right now, "the plague" is being dealt with.


*SHINY THING

SHINY THING

SHINY THING

 SHINY THING*


----------



## IHT

Kayak_Rat said:


> *SHINY THING
> 
> SHINY THING
> 
> SHINY THING
> 
> SHINY THING*


stop makin fun of me.


----------



## Razorback

Kayak_Rat said:


> ... I planned on attending the herf to meet some friends, but I ended up leaving with an extended family...


This statement is, without a doubt, the lamest thing I have ever read on a cigar board.

Nick


----------



## [OT] Loki

Razorback said:


> This statement is, without a doubt, the lamest thing I have ever read on a cigar board.
> 
> Nick


I hope my sarcasm meeter is broken and you meant that to come out differently.


----------



## ssutton219

Ok.......now that I can taste again......I will be able to have the energy to post up my coments on the herf.....


Cept for my lil detour to Joplin it was a great trip With Willis and we had really planned on meeting for the pre-herf!!!


It was GREAT to see the guys I had such a blast with back in Aug

The Thing (Josh), Jim, Nick, James, and Zach....its great to think how much my wife would hate all of you if/when we move...to the new guys I got to meet...Springfield guys...wish there had been more room (and greg not being a wuss) in the Lounge @ Coolwater, Caddo pushing Zach down the Iphone slope and teh Party Rosado are great, and all the pipe guys for the advice and help while I was dragged down the slope...Karie didnt say a word when I pulled the pipe out and put it on my desk......so......


Chatting with Loki on the phone and hearing him laugh as he finds out I have a pipe now, and Josh,Greg an Gerald being patient with helping me made it enjoyable experiance....


Willis...I dont think I could of made this trip with out you, sorry KSU had to lose and KU win but it was fun all the more!



I am with Zach as I went to smoke and learn more with ppl who enjoy the same hobby I do and came away with more of a feeling of Family!



Thanks to the Hillbilly and the Thing for setting it all up!!!




Shawn


----------



## designwise1

[OT] Loki said:


> I hope my sarcasm meeter is broken and you meant that to come out differently.


:r
Don't blast him yet, Kevin. He's in those pictures, too.

:r I'm still cracking up!


----------



## LeafHog

[OT] Loki said:


> I hope my sarcasm meeter is broken and you meant that to come out differently.


Sarcasm meter broken, please return for repair. :r


----------



## IHT

[OT] Loki said:


> I hope my sarcasm meeter is broken and you meant that to come out differently.


yep, he's meaning it in total sarcasm. he's the dark haired one with the beard, baseball hat, in the corner on the balcony.

nice guy, even for a cigarpass poster. i don't think he's made it to the "professional" level over there yet, he doesn't get paid to post on cigar boards. 
he's smart enough to come over here and post, too.


----------



## bonggoy

Hey, it's Gareth Keenan!!!


----------



## [OT] Loki

designwise1 said:


> :r
> Don't blast him yet, Kevin. He's in those pictures, too.
> 
> :r I'm still cracking up!


Which is why I asked p


----------



## jbo

designwise1 said:


> Just got in from the herf.
> I was blown away (again) by the generosity of my brothers of the leaf and briar.
> Now that the a**kissing is over...
> No really. Thanks for the great time guys. I'm going to smell like tobacco for days!
> 
> I saw Jim pay for his coffee this time.
> 
> (note to self) Don't tease James about the kEnya coffee poem.


Hey...I PAID FOR MY OWN COFFEE, THANK YOU.  I will also smell like tobacco for quite a while, but it is definitely worth it! I also found out that you don't mess with enya (all small letters) when James is around. The man came at me with karate and threatened to throw me off the balcony! 

In all seriousness, I want to thank everyone who came. Your generosity of sticks and spirit were absolutely awesome. This was the first "big" herf I have been to and it far exceeded my expectations. To everyone who gifted me cigars, I want you to know that I am very thankful and will smile when I light one up.

I haven't gotten to the pictures section yet, but I hope there is one on there of the "great double" as Shawn was smoking his Opus X and me with my 05 Partagas Luitsitania. It was an awesome day.

I know I speak for all of us when I thank Zack and Josh for arranging the details. In all seriousness, you guys are great brothers. Generous with your sticks and your time. You have given all of us great memories to treasure for a long time to come.

P.S. Thanks to all the great brothers who held my hand (figuratively) while Illinois was playing Ohio State.



Kayak_Rat said:


> Wow, just wow.
> 
> I am smoked out. Thanks to all you guys for attending. This was truly an awesome weekend. I can only hope to top it in the upcoming years. It was great getting to meet everyone of you.


Thank YOU for attending to the details.

Dang...from some of those angles, Josh really does look like THE THING, but Josh has a much better personality. 



Razorback said:


> This statement is, without a doubt, the lamest thing I have ever read on a cigar board.
> 
> Nick


That's All Right, Zack...I liked it.


----------



## OldCode

IHT said:


> enya got to push some youngins down the slope, zack and james (croatan)were educating oldcode on different tobaccos, and i got him to try Bracken Flake.


Hey! that flake was great - until I tryed to stand up and take a leak...boy i was dizzy...it took a burger and fries before I could try something else.


----------



## broozer

well, damn! that sounds like and looks like it was a blast. zach, what you don't know is that up until thursday night at 11pm i had plans to come up there with james and surprise you. then i got a call for two shows this weekend and i am in desperate need of gigs, so i had to take them. 

but i DID try to make it. i love that part of arkansas. well, that's the only part of that state i like actually.

and what the hell is a "bruce box"? it better be cool looking with a name like that. 

bruce


----------



## croatan

broozer said:


> well, damn! that sounds like and looks like it was a blast. zach, what you don't know is that up until thursday night at 11pm i had plans to come up there with james and surprise you. then i got a call for two shows this weekend and i am in desperate need of gigs, so i had to take them.
> 
> but i DID try to make it. i love that part of arkansas. well, that's the only part of that state i like actually.
> 
> and what the hell is a "bruce box"? it better be cool looking with a name like that.
> 
> bruce


I was looking forward to the rolling herf and having you up there, too, Bruce. Wound up smoking along with Sherlock Holmes in an audiobook instead. And the drive was gorgeous.


----------



## IHT

then he would've had to deal with the both of us snoring.

btw - bruce box, it's just a USPS box that i used to carry my tins and pipes, from "Bruce".


----------



## galaga

CaddoMoney said:


> Here's some from the Herf at Cool Water -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok gentlemen, that should get you all started with photoshop :ss my granddaughter is demanding that I fingerprint now - duty calls. Have a great rest of the weekend all.


THX for the pics. Hey, James. WHo is the IHT look alike? Gregor doesn't smile like that and never takes off his glasses. Sure looks like IHT Jr. though.

ps Hey EnyaFan, thanks for my first ever cigar in the mail from club stogie, glad you made it back and got a chance to herf with those Arkansass bozos.


----------



## IHT

you stay out of this, rick, or you'll get a "nut-bra wedgie"!!

p

edit: that's not my look-a-like, that's "the plague".


----------



## croatan

galaga said:


> THX for the pics. Hey, James. WHo is the IHT look alike? Gregor doesn't smile like that and never takes off his glasses. Sure looks like IHT Jr. though.


You know, right after Josh got there, I remarked at how much they favored each other. And that was even before I had any vodka. Separated at birth, me thinks. Though Greg got the talking gene.


----------



## galaga

IHT said:


> you stay out of this, rick, or you'll get a "nut-bra wedgie"!!
> 
> p
> 
> edit: that's not my look-a-like, that's "the plague".


It ain't the Plague, it's mini-IHT



croatan said:


> You know, right after Josh got there, I remarked at how much they favored each other.


Couldn't keep their hands off each other, huh? Arkansass has gotten more liberal since last I was there..



croatan said:


> And that was even before I had any vodka. Separated at birth, me thinks. Though Greg got the talking gene.


Ya but they split 15 grouchy genes betwixt themselves......


----------



## smokindawg

Man, I sure am sorry I missed this Herf. Sounds and looks like a time I would have enjoyed.


----------



## CaddoMoney

smokindawg said:


> Man, I sure am sorry I missed this Herf. Sounds and looks like a time I would have enjoyed.


You missed a great time - I hope that all who didn't make it can make it in next year.

By the way, the startup site out of Texas that I told some of you about at the herf is:

http://fumeeworld.com/estore/

Tell em' Mr. Money sent you - I don't get compensated or anything they just have AMAZING customer service and priority shipping is free from now until Dec. 23rd.

Again, thanks for a great herf all - I hope that our paths will cross again soon.


----------



## IHT

any more photos?? 

i know zack(h) was taking some with his camera??


----------



## Kayak_Rat

None of mine could hold a candle to the Money Man's pics. I knew I should have broke out the old AE-1. We got a few more pics, but they are going into a super-secret project.


----------



## IHT

Kayak,
in that thread you posted on another board, you said you had links over here??
got linky?


----------



## Kayak_Rat

IHT said:


> Kayak,
> in that thread you posted on another board, you said you had links over here??
> got linky?


Looks like the links died. I will see what I can do.


----------



## IHT

Kayak_Rat said:


> Looks like the links died. I will see what I can do.


hell, died? i never saw 'em posted.


----------



## jbo

I'd like to see the links as well, when you get time. Thanks for the great pictures, guys.


----------



## IHT

here we are at the pre-herf.

that's LeafHog, Croatan, IHT, and Kayak_Rat (l-r)

:tu


----------



## designwise1

Good thing I skipped that preherf. 




Anyone else have a Deliverance flashback?


----------



## rx2010

I have a question for the NWA natives here

I'm in town for thanksgiving, and was wondering if anyone had been to The Tobacco Leaf in bentonville. If so, do they smoke in the shop? I ask because I want to check it out but the in-laws probably shouldn't know about it so I don't want to smell like smoke if I go in. Thanks for any info

(I'm in Centerton btw)


----------



## Kayak_Rat

rx2010 said:


> I have a question for the NWA natives here
> 
> I'm in town for thanksgiving, and was wondering if anyone had been to The Tobacco Leaf in bentonville. If so, do they smoke in the shop? I ask because I want to check it out but the in-laws probably shouldn't know about it so I don't want to smell like smoke if I go in. Thanks for any info
> 
> (I'm in Centerton btw)


I doubt they allow smoking inside. It is actually a tobacco warehouse type place.....not really cigars and pipes. More like cigarettes, chew, RYO, etc.

If you are wanting a cigar place, shoot under 540 on Walton and turn just past the Sonic on the right. The place is called Stogies. Good collection but the kinda is kinda strange. PM me if you need any more info.


----------



## IHT

zack, whatever shop that was you directed me to, they were smokin it up in there, although the area for customers is roughly the size of a trailers hallway (have to use terms you arkansans can understand)...


----------



## rx2010

Kayak_Rat said:


> I doubt they allow smoking inside. It is actually a tobacco warehouse type place.....not really cigars and pipes. More like cigarettes, chew, RYO, etc.
> 
> If you are wanting a cigar place, shoot under 540 on Walton and turn just past the Sonic on the right. The place is called Stogies. Good collection but the kinda is kinda strange. PM me if you need any more info.


thanks for the info

I don't know if I'll make it to a shop since I can't really come back to the inlaws smelling of smoke, buuut, if I can I was wondering where to go.

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Thinking about maybe getting together this weekend....anyone avaliable??

I could sure use a getaway.


----------



## CaddoMoney

Kayak_Rat said:


> Thinking about maybe getting together this weekend....anyone avaliable??
> 
> I could sure use a getaway.


THIS weekend, as in just a few more days?

I was born ready! Rally the troops!


----------



## CaddoMoney

Actually, we should drive to OKC and crash their herf :r

j/k - I'd like to head that way there's just no way that I can this weekend - but I"m all up for some miniherfin'!


----------



## jbo

Ok, this officially stinks. I was talking to Shawn and said, "Man, I'd like to herf with the guys again before my NEXT birthday..." (as in sarcasm). He said, "Well, they're talking about herfing this weekend."

THIS weekend! I was just notified that I was going to be going to South Texas this weekend to help my mother in law move back to Arkansas! I have missed our herfs and look forward to getting together with all the sheep ranchers...but can't this weekend. Dadgummit.


----------



## ssutton219

Kinda sad a Kansasan knows more about the Hillbilly herfs than one of their own........





LOL...Have fun guys




GOOD LUCK Jim.

Shawn


----------



## CaddoMoney

jbo said:


> Ok, this officially stinks. I was talking to Shawn and said, "Man, I'd like to herf with the guys again before my NEXT birthday..." (as in sarcasm). He said, "Well, they're talking about herfing this weekend."
> 
> THIS weekend! I was just notified that I was going to be going to South Texas this weekend to help my mother in law move back to Arkansas! I have missed our herfs and look forward to getting together with all the sheep ranchers...but can't this weekend. Dadgummit.


We could always herf the next weekend too, no one said that there was a one herf per month limitation :ss


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Looks like Coolwater is shu down for renovations. Razorback offered up maybe meeting at On The Mark. IT is a cross from Packrat. Any thoughts?


----------



## CaddoMoney

Kayak_Rat said:


> Looks like Coolwater is shu down for renovations. Razorback offered up maybe meeting at On The Mark. IT is a cross from Packrat. Any thoughts?


I'm good with whatever - I promised the wife that I wouldn't be gone all day (it's her weekend without being on call) just keep me/us posted.


----------



## Razorback

On The Mark is a nice place, maybe not as "cozy" as Coolwater, but still nice.


Nick


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Razorback said:


> On The Mark is a nice place, maybe not as "cozy" as Coolwater, but still nice.
> 
> Nick


As long as there is a few good beers, and we can tell Josh it's still at Coolwater, I am good with it.


----------



## jbo

All right...a new place to get lost trying to find. You know it took me three herfs before I cold drive to CW without going through Springfield. 

Like I said, I can't get together this weekend, but if ya'll want to get together Saturday after, I think I can probably make it. (That would be the 26th.)


----------



## CaddoMoney

Anyone know what time we're meeting?


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Sorry guys. I am a no-go this weekend. Got this damn bug thats going around. Feel kinda like being hit by a Mack truck. Anywho, you guys have fun.


----------



## CaddoMoney

I'm still in if anyone else is - what time do you guys want to meet? 

The earlier the better works for me?

We could also postpone until Zach and Jim could be there - or do two mini-herfs two weekends in a row :ss


----------



## jbo

Well, I think I could be in for next weekend...if the bug doesn't get me...if Texas doesn't find an outstanding warrant (not much chance of that  ) and if someone reminds me and points me in the right direction.

BTW, Zack...I hope you get to feeling better real quick!


----------



## Razorback

Are we going to try for this weekend? Assuming, of course, the sickly young lady (aka Zack) is feeling up to it.


Nick


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Feeling much better and having one helluva week. Let's get together this weekend. Niki is going out of town, so I am good any time Saturday.


Has anyone heard from Nick?? Maybe we can plan without telling him....he kinda annoys me.....:tu


----------



## Razorback

Kayak_Rat said:


> Feeling much better and having one helluva week. Let's get together this weekend. Niki is going out of town, so I am good any time Saturday.
> 
> Has anyone heard from Nick?? Maybe we can plan without telling him....he kinda annoys me.....:tu


I won't tell him if you won't... I hate that guy.

Nick


----------



## CaddoMoney

I'm looking at a few houses on Saturday (don't know what time yet) but I'm up for a herf if I can swing it - and I will do everything possible to do so. :ss


----------



## jbo

I think I can make it this Saturday as well if you can get back to me with details, I'd really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## Razorback

It's looking like On The Mark at 1-ish Saturday. Coolwater is still closed for renovations, or so the sign says.

For those of you prone to getting lost... Jim... here are some directions. These are the easiest directions coming from I-540. Take the Hwy 112 exit. exit #62. turn right. Take an immediate left at the stop light on to Drake. Drake will "T" into Gregg Ave, turn right at the "T". About 1/4 mile after you get onto Gregg you will turn left into the Stonemill Bread Co. or Shell Gas station parking lots, this continues to the strip center On The Mark is in.

Here is a image from google maps. The shell station is on the corner of gregg and sunbridge, NW of that is Stonemill, the red roofed building NE of the Shell station is On The Mark. 
http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=36.098889,-94.160562&z=17&t=h&hl=en

If this is clear as mud let me know, I'll try to clarify.

Nick


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Razorback said:


> If this is clear as mud let me know, I'll try to clarify.
> 
> Nick


Is learning the double talk part of banking, because none of that made any sense.......I kid!!

Looks like we have a guest from Tulsa who is a member on Smokers Forum coming to join us. So lets plan to be on our best behavior....and make sure Nick gets the word that we are meeting at Coolwater.


----------



## CaddoMoney

Kayak_Rat said:


> Looks like we have a guest from Tulsa who is a member on Smokers Forum coming to join us. So lets plan to be on our best behavior....and make sure Nick gets the word that we are meeting at Coolwater.


We're having a guest? Does that mean that we have to shower this time? :ss


----------



## jbo

CaddoMoney said:


> We're having a guest? Does that mean that we have to shower this time? :ss


No, but it does mean that Zack has to bring the prettiest sheep this time. 

Lord willing,and I don't get lost, and the roads thaw...I'll see ya'll there. Hopefully they have an INDOOR lounge.


----------



## jbo

I might be a little late, but I should be there. I probably can't leave here until 12:30-12:45, so that should put me there about 1:30....IF...the roads are good and .... I DON'T GET LOST.


----------



## CaddoMoney

Looks like I'll be able to make it too gentlemen - I might be a few mins late but I'm 99.99% sure that I'll l be there. :ss


----------



## designwise1

I'd like to be there but won't be able to make it. Smoke one for me.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Hate to hear that Gerald. You will be there is spirit.

Only a few more hours to go.....cant wait!!!


----------



## Bigwaved

Don't forget your video cam, Z-rat. Remember the Youtube deal....


----------



## jbo

Well, I see no one has posted since the herf...I can't speak for everyone else, but I had a heckuvatime. Thanks guys...as always, I totally enjoyed myself. Got there a little after 1...left a little after 6. Made it home on Sunday night. (Just kidding). However, I did keep tradition alive and got lost on my way up. Thanks to the awesome directions, I only got off on two WRONG exits before finally hitting the right one. However, Andrew directed me on the cell phone. You guys are great and I love getting together with you guys. Look forward to next month!

BTW, did anyone ever find Josh? He was A.O.W.L. 

P.S. How bout at our next herf we do something really wild...like smoking cigars. I'm just saying...


----------



## RHNewfie

Still waiting for pics!!


----------



## jbo

Pics...what are these strange things you call pics?  I don't think anyone thought to bring a camera...400,000 pipes, yes...a camera, no.


----------



## CaddoMoney

I had a great time gentlemen - sadly I forgot the camera so there aren't any pics. Sometimes Jim gets lots, sometimes I forget the camera - next time I'll remember the camera (I'm still not going to be responsable for Jim) :ss

It really was a great time, it was nice to forget about the real world for awhile and relax with some great BOTL's!

I'm looking forward to the next one. 

Thanks to Zach & Co. for kicking me down the pipe slope - I'll get it down eventually. p I still won't give up stogies!


----------



## jbo

CaddoMoney said:


> I had a great time gentlemen - sadly I forgot the camera so there aren't any pics. Sometimes Jim gets lots, sometimes I forget the camera - next time I'll remember the camera (I'm still not going to be responsable for Jim) :ss
> 
> It really was a great time, it was nice to forget about the real world for awhile and relax with some great BOTL's!
> 
> I'm looking forward to the next one.
> 
> Thanks to Zach & Co. for kicking me down the pipe slope - I'll get it down eventually. p I still won't give up stogies!


Yeah...like we haven't heard that before!  I'm sure I will probably get lost again...after all, why mess with tradition! I loved your definition of your pipe, however...that was classic!


----------



## CaddoMoney

jbo said:


> I loved your definition of your pipe, however...that was classic!


You mean my limited edition bent flame grain Missouri sweet corn cob? 
It's a one of a kind and I wouldn't trade it for the world! p


----------



## jbo

CaddoMoney said:


> You mean my limited edition bent flame grain Missouri sweet corn cob?
> It's a one of a kind and I wouldn't trade it for the world! p


Yup, that's the one. It was a hoot watching you smoke EXPENSIVE pipe tobacco in a $5 (I'm still saying you could have got it for $3) pipe. That was priceless...almost made me like pipes.


----------



## CaddoMoney

jbo said:


> Yup, that's the one. It was a hoot watching you smoke EXPENSIVE pipe tobacco in a $5 (I'm still saying you could have got it for $3) pipe. That was priceless...almost made me like pipes.


I was scared to even pack the bowl with what Zach let me try - that was some great stuff and I was honored that it was my first bowl.

You know that Missouri sweet corn doesn't come cheap, it was a full $5. I'm 9000% sure that I'm going to have to invest in a better one once we find and get settled into a new house. But I'll ALWAYS remember my first p


----------

